
Show HN: A social engagement network for all kinds of gamers - basanthverma
https://clanjams.com/
======
basanthverma
Hello everyone. Solo-founder here. This is my first venture and side-hustle.
I've been re-launching (re-spawning) the app multiple times.

Clan Jams is a social engagement network for all kinds of gamers. You can
create your gamer profile with your favourite games, build your clan or post
on the feed.

I invite the HN community to review it and provide your valuable feedback. Any
feedback is highly appreciated!

